# Review: Nashville Scoring Strings by Audio Ollie



## donbodin (Nov 11, 2020)

Sample Library Review contributor Raborn Johnson reviews Nashville Scoring Strings by Audio Ollie
“Beautifully recorded and sampled, Nashville Scoring Strings features some excellent articulations and some innovative scripting. With lively performance-based samples and some wonderful mic positions, Nashville Scoring Strings offers a sense of humanity and richness that has enriched my orchestral palette.”
Thoughts and official videos: https://bit.ly/3nhbFd0






Nashville Scoring Strings is available from Audio Ollie: https://bit.ly/2Jw1X7I


----------

